# Can you base your hair with Oil before a relaxer?



## lonei (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi ladies

Can you base your hair with oil rather than Vaseline before a relaxer? If so, what type? I have a feeling that using Vaseline is blocking the relaxer from taking as well as it could as I tend to get it on the hair. Would oil prevent scalp burns in the way that Vaseline does? 

Thanks and God bless x


----------



## Flawlis1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Last time I relaxed (a week ago) I oiled my scalp with coconut oil the night before. I was using Vaseline but it was thick and hard to wash out after I relaxed.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 4, 2012)

The last time I TU'd I used GSO I oiled my scalp with it for 3 days prior to putting in my relaxer. It worked out just fine.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2012)

i used castor oil to base my scalp once and didn't have anything issues. i would use that since it is thick.


----------



## havilland (Dec 4, 2012)

i used to oil my hair the night before going to the salon with no problems.  but realize that it may slow your relaxer processing time if you get too much on the hair strand.


----------



## lonei (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks ladies. Those who use oil the night before, do you just put the relaxer straight on the next morning or do you base again with oil? Can u use the oil the same day u want to relax, as in just before u apply the relaxer to the hair?

Thanks x


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2012)

I have used jbco about 24 hours before without issues but I prefer something heavier like Summit Sensitive Scalp found at the BSS.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 4, 2012)

somebody already said this.....i thought oiling the scalp would slow down the relaxer processing as well because ppl put oil in their relaxer to slow down the processing time.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Dec 4, 2012)

i actually based my scalp with oil last night right before i relaxed (corrective from a relaxer that did not take) and the relaxer did not take   i think i got to much oil on the new growth. now my roots are  like texlaxed and i have to do ANOTHER corrective at the end of this month. 
so id advise that if youre gonna use oil to try and just get it on the scalp if possible.


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't know what kind of oil by stylist uses, but she oils my scalp just before she applies the relaxer. she doesn't use petroleum jelly because it is too thick and hard to wash off after relaxing.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 4, 2012)

I had trouble with my relaxers and their ability to fully process if oil was involved. I would recommend you stop usage of any heavy products a few days before your relaxer to prevent the need for a corrective. Aren't there other ways to apply bases, like in a bottle with an applicator tip? I know ORS and Summit come pre packaged


----------



## koolkittychick (Dec 4, 2012)

kupenda said:


> I had trouble with my relaxers and their ability to fully process if oil was involved. I would recommend you stop usage of any heavy products a few days before your relaxer to prevent the need for a corrective. Aren't there other ways to apply bases, like in a bottle with an applicator tip? I know ORS and Summit come pre packaged


 
Yes, that's how my stylist applies the oil. And I think Optimum has an applicator style packet for the base that comes with the kit, at least it did when I last used it, which was quite some time ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2012)

I use Summit Sensitive Scalp Base on Scalp. Have never used Oil directly on Scalp. 

But I have used Oil on previously relaxed ends to help with overprocessing & run-off. 

Usually EVCO because it strengthens and it penetrates.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Dec 4, 2012)

yes you can . I used Argan oil, the night before getting relaxed...Some oils dont work and make the scalp more sensible...check the new self relaxer/ing thread.



lonei said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can you base your hair with oil rather than Vaseline before a relaxer? If so, what type? I have a feeling that using Vaseline is blocking the relaxer from taking as well as it could as I tend to get it on the hair. Would oil prevent scalp burns in the way that Vaseline does?
> 
> Thanks and God bless x


----------



## solide (Dec 4, 2012)

I heard Summit is really good. Came across a youtube video where the lady said oils aren't the best way to base the scalp. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ2XKoZN2a8&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LL4a-GIiDzLndv1whod2zAbg


----------

